# Flounder Rigs



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I have seen a few photos of rigged flounder skiffs. I was wondering if yall

would be willing to share what kind of boat/model hp/etc. All the customized

set ups that I have seen are all a bit different.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Most people are using there inshore rig, because the have it already.



Some want a Flounder giging rig exclusively. 



I'm not big on the idea of a standard 14ft Jon boat. It's fine for backwater, but crossing any of our Bays can be dangerous and it will beat th hell out of you with any chop.



A Big welded alum with high sides would be ideal. I'd want a little V in the bow to help smooth the ride across the Bay.



I've got to much money in my 162 Scout to just sell it to go buy a custom alum piece. I bought it new in '98 and has been garage kept it's whole life.

I have a Bob's machine shop Jackplate on it and have changed electronics 4 times now. It has 430hrs on the C-90 Yamaha and looks showroom condition. The "C" stands for premix.



I have changed my rig for Floundering 3 times now and fixing to change it again with 4- 150watt HPS lights w/ Cap's added.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/5/2008)*I'm not big on the idea of a standard 14ft Jon boat. It's fine for backwater, but crossing any of our Bays can be dangerous and it will beat th hell out of you with any chop.
> 
> A Big welded alum with high sides would be ideal. I'd want a little V in the bow to help smooth the ride across the Bay.


I obviously have to agree with Bobby! I'm running an 18' aluminum LakeSport center console, 90hp four stroke Yammie, 12V bow mount Minn Kota, and as we speak installing a new 12V light system (I like the quiet). It's also great for mullet (net) fishing, generalinshore fishing, and I even sneak out the pass on good days. Floats in spit, sips gas, and handles chop better than my old Carolina Skiff 198DLX (also a GREAT giggin' rig). PLUS it fits in my workshop, and NO WAXING! I think I'm in love!


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

well like was mentioned before to have an alum. boat with tall sides is the ticket. I built this one the first of the year and love it. I dosent have a semi-v bow it shaped just like an airboat and works well in the bay and gulf.. all in all I like everything on it but will be changing back to my hps setups hopefully soon.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine is a 2003 20' Pontoon boat with a 2001 90 hp Mercury.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/FindPost123357.aspx


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

i flounder out of a carolina skiff j14with 20hp honda withno generator or electric motor. 

i had a 14' lowe jon boatwith a 6hp johnson before i got the j14, but couldn't get too far from the landing when the weather even thought about getting bad.the j14 can getas shallow as you need it especially with someone on the back seat to balance out the load.

i also carry a mantle light (pan with a handle) and a walking gig with in case i need to go hunt a good fish.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

My gigging rig is not the purtiest thing you have ever seen but it works for me...



Heres the boat:










Here is the platform I just have straps holding it down so that I can remove it when I want to go fishing during daylight hours!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We sport a 08' 1542 Alumacraft w/a 10hp 4 stroke, fuel is not a problemand 50# thrust TM (its prop is way too big) and currently have a 12v system, but in the process of switching over to Halogens. If I had the cash and thought about it first, I would search for one that has "all deck" up front. Don't let it fool ya though! It might get the deck enlarged one day, other than that, it will go under docks and in the "skinny" water too! We love it. As far as the weather, I agree. I make sure I know how long it takes me to get where we are going and have that much time to get back if I don't see the stars anymore. It can catch a person pretty quick over here and our bay is not forgiving. We just lost two dear friends not long ago in a jon boat.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm running a DLX 1765 carolina skiff with a 75hp four stroke yamaha. I had two brackets fab'ed up for my lights. There is only two bolts on each bracket holding it on so it is easy to take on and off and the boat still looks stock when I have them off. I am going to up grade my lights to the HPS some time this year so I will have to mod my bracket some for mounting the new lights. Here is some pic's....


----------

